# How long are expired credits good for bookings?



## JudyS (Jan 24, 2022)

Sorry to ask such a basic question, but I haven't been able to find the answer.  (And I keep running into "Internal Server Error" when I try to find things on WM's site.)

Are expired points good for 13 months?  (Or are they good for one year?)  In particular, I have some credits that expired June 30, 2021 that I hope will "credit shuffle" into a reservation I have during the month of July, 2022.  Will that work?

Thanks in advance!
Judy


----------



## CO skier (Jan 24, 2022)

You are certainly taking your chances with the "credit shuffle."  I never rebook expired credits beyond 12 months.

You definitely should endure the endless hold times and call WM Reservations.  If they can manually"credit shuffle"  the June, 2021 expired credits into the July, 2022 reservation then you have your answer.  I would not trust anything else.


----------



## exyeh (Jan 24, 2022)

I don't think the VPC can manual shuffle anything. You have to rely on nightly machine shuffle.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 24, 2022)

JudyS said:


> Sorry to ask such a basic question, but I haven't been able to find the answer.  (And I keep running into "Internal Server Error" when I try to find things on WM's site.)
> 
> Are expired points good for 13 months?  (Or are they good for one year?)  In particular, I have some credits that expired June 30, 2021 that I hope will "credit shuffle" into a reservation I have during the month of July, 2022.  Will that work?
> 
> ...



The Club Guidelines say that "Vacation Credit reservations may be made up to 13 months before the first day of the reserved period" in Section C.5.  You should be able to make a July 2022 reservation with credits that expired June 30,2021.  Depending on the dates, you should be able to make a reservation after the existing July 2022 reservation you have in order to support the shuffling of the credits to the one you want to keep, then cancel it and check that you got the right credits back.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 24, 2022)

With COVID I was going to have to cancel some Reservations mainly in Canada. Some of them were expired Credits. So I called VPC and they manually placed those expired Credits into other outstanding Bookings. If I remember correctly they could only substitute them into Bookings that could have been made with the Credits before they expired.

Credits are good up until the day they expire and you can use them to Book 13 months out from the day they expire.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 24, 2022)

You can rebook expired credits for 13 months past expiry. In fact, I've done a reservation that extended past then using expired credits that started within the timeframe. (Ie, using June expiry credits to book a reservation starting end of July that checks out in August)


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 24, 2022)

Credits are good for 24 months plus about a month for Booking. So Credits issued on August 1, 2021 need to be used for a Booking by August 31, 2023. But you can Book out 13 months from that date.


----------



## slabeaume (Apr 9, 2022)

I have a similar situation as the OP.  I have a reservation for May 2022 with points that expired in June 2021.  I need to cancel that reservation and have another reservation for July 2022.  I thought the expired points from June 2021 would shuffle into the July 2022 reservation, but the resevationist I just talked to said they wouldn't, even though that reservation doesn't have expired points in it.  Is he right?


----------



## Eric B (Apr 9, 2022)

slabeaume said:


> I have a similar situation as the OP.  I have a reservation for May 2022 with points that expired in June 2021.  I need to cancel that reservation and have another reservation for July 2022.  I thought the expired points from June 2021 would shuffle into the July 2022 reservation, but the resevationist I just talked to said they wouldn't, even though that reservation doesn't have expired points in it.  Is he right?



I believe he’s right.  If they aren’t tied up in a reservation they would be cleared out of the account overnight.  You could make a new reservation with them after canceling the existing one during the grace period, IIRC, and if that reservation is after the July one they should shuffle to it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 9, 2022)

Didn't know that, but I am new to WM.  So you just have to BOOK By the expiration, not USE by like Wyndham does.


----------



## slabeaume (Apr 9, 2022)

Eric B said:


> I believe he’s right.  If they aren’t tied up in a reservation they would be cleared out of the account overnight.  You could make a new reservation with them after canceling the existing one during the grace period, IIRC, and if that reservation is after the July one they should shuffle to it.


But why wouldn't they shuffle into the July reservations that I already have?  I can't use the May reservation points to reserve after July because they would be after the 13 months past their expiration date.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 9, 2022)

slabeaume said:


> But why wouldn't they shuffle into the July reservations that I already have?  I can't use the May reservation points to reserve after July because they would be after the 13 months past their expiration date.


In theory, they should.  In theory, the shuffle runs before the program to eliminate expired credits.  However, sometimes the shuffle doesn't run, especially when they are doing an 'upgrade' like now with the new reservation system.  So leaving them loose risks loosing them.  
Try booking them into a reservation that starts after your July reservation, but still in July.  Ex:  your reservation is July 10-15 so book something July 16 (or even July 11+).  If that doesn't work,  get back on the phone and hope you get a VP who has a clue.  The one you talked to should have been able to move those points into that reservation while you were on the phone.  Unfortunately, too often they are Wyndham people who try to apply Wyndham rules instead of WM rules.   Things really went downhill when they laid off all the reps in Redmond.  You may need to escalate to Owner (maybe) Cares, but they don't always know what they are doing either.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 9, 2022)

If you are going to cancel a Reservation in which it was made with Credits that have since expired you had better call (as I did) no matter how long you have to wait. Yes VPC can manually shuffle. They probably will not shuffle automaticqlly because the Computer will recognize that they are expired. Also they can only be shuffled manually into a Reservation that could have been made with the Credits before they had expired.


----------



## slabeaume (Apr 9, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> If you are going to cancel a Reservation in which it was made with Credits that have since expired you had better call (as I did) no matter how long you have to wait. Yes VPC can manually shuffle. They probably will not shuffle automaticqlly because the Computer will recognize that they are expired. Also they can only be shuffled manually into a Reservation that could have been made with the Credits before they had expired.


That's what I tried to do.  I'm VIP silver so got right through, but he told me it couldn't be done---even though I'd been told before it could be.  Just wondered if I misunderstood before.  Figure I'll call again some other day and hopefully get a different agent.  I know the credits are good until July 31, so my July 24-31 reservation should work---if I understand correctly.


----------



## slabeaume (Apr 9, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> If you are going to cancel a Reservation in which it was made with Credits that have since expired you had better call (as I did) no matter how long you have to wait. Yes VPC can manually shuffle. They probably will not shuffle automaticqlly because the Computer will recognize that they are expired. Also they can only be shuffled manually into a Reservation that could have been made with the Credits before they had expired.


The reservation agent told me it couldn't be done.  He said I would have to put them into a different reservation before July 31st, even though the reservation I want to shuffle them into is in July.  Just wondered if something changed.  All I have right now are borrowed credits left, so I would think some should shuffle.


----------



## slabeaume (Apr 9, 2022)

sue1947 said:


> In theory, they should.  In theory, the shuffle runs before the program to eliminate expired credits.  However, sometimes the shuffle doesn't run, especially when they are doing an 'upgrade' like now with the new reservation system.  So leaving them loose risks loosing them.
> Try booking them into a reservation that starts after your July reservation, but still in July.  Ex:  your reservation is July 10-15 so book something July 16 (or even July 11+).  If that doesn't work,  get back on the phone and hope you get a VP who has a clue.  The one you talked to should have been able to move those points into that reservation while you were on the phone.  Unfortunately, too often they are Wyndham people who try to apply Wyndham rules instead of WM rules.   Things really went downhill when they laid off all the reps in Redmond.  You may need to escalate to Owner (maybe) Cares, but they don't always know what they are doing either.


My July reservation is the last week of July.  I'm hoping you're right and a different agent is able to do it.    Hopefully the one that told me awhile back that I could do that isn't one of the Redmond ones!


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 9, 2022)

slabeaume said:


> My July reservation is the last week of July.  I'm hoping you're right and a different agent is able to do it.    Hopefully the one that told me awhile back that I could do that isn't one of the Redmond ones!


The rules state under Booking expired credits:
"Book a reservation within Worldmark as much as 13 months beyond the expiration date of the expiring credits."
13 months beyond June 30, 2021 is July 31 2022.   Call in and insist they manually move those credits for you.  Escalate if necessary to find somebody who knows what they are doing.  
As a back up:
Find something that starts the day after your current res.  Look at places at the desert for your best options in July.  With the new website, it is more difficult to find something that will work.   I think the credits will shuffle into the earlier res, even if it's only a day earlier.  However, I really won't be surprised if the shuffle isn't running so calling in is your best bet.


----------

